# ERA brand Revolver



## rodtag (Apr 5, 2010)

I recently saw a 357 ERA, German made, gun. It looked brand new. The man selling it did not know much about it, but it looked well engineered. I cannot find the maker anywhere on the net. Can anybody tell me anything about ERA?


----------

